# How come some Breitling's say "Swiss Made", and some don't



## DoormanDalton (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am getting the Breitling bug, and I think a Navitimer is in my future. I just wanted to know why some models have the Swiss Made on the face, and some don't??

Aren't all Breitlings made in Switzerland? 

Can someone shed some light? 

Thanks in Advance,
Dalton:thanks


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Nobody knows. The caseback says it, which is good enough for me. And for whatever reason, they have started putting it on the dials again within the past year or so.


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually I haven't read any explanations. Could "Made in Swiss" be removed from the dial because of authetic reasons? I don't believe that Breitling could have some legal issues with it, or something like that. Enlighten us, who knows.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

In short, I feel that they have simply cleaned up the dial by not adding swiss made. In fact, it is restating the the proposition because "chronometer" , " chronometrer certifie" , and " chronograph" indicates that the component content is swiss made for a manufacturer of Breitling's stature. 
I give you three references with the following links...

http://www.fhs.ch/en/news/news.php?id=714

http://www.fhs.ch/en/swissm.php

Make sure your modem is up to the task when you click this link!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=189820


----------



## DEGRAF22 (Jan 4, 2010)

igorycha said:


> Actually I haven't read any explanations. Could "Made in Swiss" be removed from the dial because of authetic reasons? I don't believe that Breitling could have some legal issues with it, or something like that. Enlighten us, who knows.


I have a brand new, Avenger (new dial with steel numbers) and the "Swiss Made" does appear on either side of the six o'clock dot. I've seen several of the "old" Skyland pics and those dials do not have Swiss Made. Not sure what the reason is, but they have added it recently.


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Well. There must be some explanation. When did they put the words off? 2006? And now they write them again.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

I did reply with a cogent answer to your question. If you inspect the images in the watch face thread you will see quite clearly that this isn't just a recent event. Depending on the dial aesthetics they include or exclude 'swiss made' at their leisure. Its not necessary to have it on the dial to attest that the watch is Swiss made. Its a marketing device. If they don't feel they have to shout the fact more power to their arm I say. To infer that the product is suddenly coming from some other source because its not present is, well, with hesitation, nonsensical.


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you. 
We often look for plot and mistery instead of accepting simplicity of truth.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

SnapIT said:


> I did reply with a cogent answer to your question. If you inspect the images in the watch face thread you will see quite clearly that this isn't just a recent event. Depending on the dial aesthetics they include or exclude 'swiss made' at their leisure. Its not necessary to have it on the dial to attest that the watch is Swiss made. Its a marketing device. If they don't feel they have to shout the fact more power to their arm I say. To infer that the product is suddenly coming from some other source because its not present is, well, with hesitation, nonsensical.


I think its more interesting that they started putting it on all of the models now though. It seems that they have decided that the benefits of it outweigh their aesthetic preferences.


----------



## DoormanDalton (Apr 22, 2009)

My thanks to all. I was just a little worried that some pieces were not made in Switzerland. 

You guys are great!!

I'll post when I pick up my first 'Ling!!

D:-!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

DoormanDalton said:


> My thanks to all. I was just a little worried that some pieces were not made in Switzerland.


Hi, DD and welcome aboard! :-! We look forward to seeing pics of your soon to be acquired "B" and of course your thoughts after you have it strapped on and working for you. ;-)  BTW, from our "Articles" section above this forum...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=196340

Best,
Ron


----------

